# Health Insurance Card and Croatia



## newseeker1 (21 Jul 2012)

Hi
Is the Health insurance card (formerly called E111) valid for use and accepted in Croatia 

As per http://www.ehic.ie/ I dont think its supported  accepted but just checking in case this link is out of date

Thanks


----------



## Olympian (21 Jul 2012)

Don't think so. Croatia isn't part of the EU or European Economic Area. 

They will join on 1 July 2013.


----------

